# March photo competition: Nightlife



## Robster970 (Mar 4, 2006)

This is a really loose interpretation of nightlife. The only criteria is that the photo was taken at night. Examples of how you can interpret the theme are....

classic night photography like this 

night/social like this 

or social/reportage like this 

or alternatively pictures of people/yourself being sick in soho/manchester/wherever.

The point is that the picture has to clearly respresent nightlife in whatever form you want to represent it.

The rules, as usual:

* Up to 3 pictures allowed per person.
* Post up the link, not the picture.
* All entries must be in by the last day of March.
* Only use pictures you photographed yourself.
* If you edit the picture then tell us what you did.
* Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them.
* Voting starts on 1st of April and ends on 3rd of April 2006. Anyone can vote, you don't have to have entered. Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites. 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd 2 points and 3rd 1 point -- the entry with the most points wins and chooses the next theme.
* You can use your own web space, photo.net, photobucket.com or pbase.com to host your pictures for free - or any others you choose or see fit to use.

link to thumbnails 

good luck


----------



## alef (Mar 4, 2006)

Not sure if this is one of my best night shots, but I have to enter it because it's taken during an urban75 event: PRoD

Taken with a Sony DSC-V3 set to Nightshot mode.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 4, 2006)

lightining over gandia


----------



## thefuse (Mar 4, 2006)




----------



## thefuse (Mar 4, 2006)




----------



## wiskey (Mar 4, 2006)

are we allowing dawns??


----------



## Mungy (Mar 4, 2006)

Christmas in Willaston

http://www.dreamharder.com/flash/xmaswill.jpg

edited to add: i uploaded the wrong pic. this one is now the correct one


----------



## thefuse (Mar 4, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> are we allowing dawns??


mines a bit close to dawn tbh.
if people prefer i'll change it


----------



## wiskey (Mar 4, 2006)

edited cos dusk and dawn are out


----------



## Robster970 (Mar 4, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> are we allowing dawns??



I anticipated this earlier. Dusk & dawn are out because they are not night - they have their own names which mean they aren't night   

Seriously - whatever you want, dawn & dusk are on the cusp of night so go for it....


----------



## wiskey (Mar 4, 2006)

i rekkon anything between dusk and dawn but not pretty sunsets or sunrises (thats most of my pics ruled out btw)


----------



## thefuse (Mar 4, 2006)

im confused now. should i change my sunrise pic?


----------



## Robster970 (Mar 4, 2006)

How about the sun has to be below the horizon - that's what Nosferatu work to and let's face it , we're not much different


----------



## wiskey (Mar 4, 2006)

ok. either sunrise or sunset are ok as long as the sun is below the horizon (thats the natural horizon not a building )


----------



## wiskey (Mar 4, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> im confused now. should i change my sunrise pic?



have you got one taken 5mins earlier?? 

its a truly lovely pic btw


----------



## thefuse (Mar 4, 2006)

i took dozens that night. it was the most amazing beautiful sunrise which changed through blues and purples to oranges and yellows and reds.
anyway ive changed it now, rather than court controversy


----------



## Robster970 (Mar 4, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> im confused now. should i change my sunrise pic?



I'm not worried if you don't. It's ok with me.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 4, 2006)

new years day


----------



## Firky (Mar 4, 2006)

Dawn and dusk is not nighttime. Nighttime is technically the time beginning one  hour after sunset and ending one hour before sunrise. You could include the gloaming as that is the name given to the hour that before sunrise or an hour after sunset.

firk


----------



## Firky (Mar 4, 2006)

Nighttime:



> the time beginning one half hour after sunset and ending one half hour before sunrise the following day.
> 
> www.dnr.state.md.us/huntersguide/terms.asp



I was nearly right, it is actually only half an hour 

IMHO I don't think it should include sunrise or sunset but the gloaming is OK.


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Mar 4, 2006)

Entry one

Bridge in Torquay 

KoD


----------



## snadge (Mar 4, 2006)

teehee, well done for the win, good subject.


entry 1 

entry 2 

entry 3


----------



## Robster970 (Mar 4, 2006)

snadge said:
			
		

> teehee, well done for the win, good subject.
> 
> 
> entry 1
> ...



You bastard......


----------



## magneze (Mar 4, 2006)

.


----------



## girasol (Mar 4, 2006)

Here's my first entry:

Spin me round


----------



## thefuse (Mar 4, 2006)

snadge said:
			
		

> teehee, well done for the win, good subject.
> 
> 
> entry 1
> ...


like that fire one  
ive got a few similar pictures


----------



## snadge (Mar 4, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> like that fire one
> ive got a few similar pictures



I was going to enter this one instead ( note not an entry) but went with the other.


----------



## girasol (Mar 4, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> ive got a few similar pictures



me too, I only realised it after I posted mine...   

nevermind!


----------



## girasol (Mar 4, 2006)

snadge said:
			
		

> I was going to enter this one instead ( note not an entry) but went with the other.



I had some trouble chosing from this set of flamy photos too...


----------



## thefuse (Mar 4, 2006)

i thought id stay away from the fire pics in case there were loads of them.


----------



## aurora green (Mar 4, 2006)

Here's my first ever entry;
my son at Butlins


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 4, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> Here's my first entry:
> 
> Spin me round



first poi?...where's that Glock I had earlier? 

damn fine picture Aurora.


----------



## Firky (Mar 4, 2006)

1] Earl's Court (click centre of photo for full view).


----------



## alef (Mar 4, 2006)

Second entry, taken in a New Orleans suburb a few years back (an area not directly flooded by Katrina, so probably still has working lights):
American xmas

Used an Olympus OM20 on a tripod with 400 ASA film and about a 1/2 sec exposure. My aim was to take pictures of loads of houses, but I found I only has about 30 mins between dusk and night. Once it was full night it was too dark to see the houses as well as the lights. Some photoshopping: sharpening and added blue to the sky.


----------



## llantwit (Mar 4, 2006)

Cool topic. Right, my second consecutive month. Here goes with my 1st pic.
Cold Beer, Dirty Girls. 
BTW, so far I'm likin' Snadge's spooky path, Aurora Green's incredibly cool son, and riot sky's atmospheric Earl's Court.


----------



## girasol (Mar 5, 2006)

second entry, taken at PRoD:

huh?


----------



## Robster970 (Mar 5, 2006)

First one. Had to do some pap style pics for a ball a couple of weeks ago. This kind of sums it up.

Z-list celebs


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 5, 2006)

the only pics I've already got are ones I've taken on my phone, if I'm feeling lazy, I'll use some of them, but I might get out and take some specially for the comp.

aurora, your son is very 

Iemanja, how come you're sticking up a little version of what you're entering, are you trying to get into our brains?


----------



## Robster970 (Mar 5, 2006)

*Thumbs....*

I've changed the way the thumbs are done. It also means that I'm hosting resized images instead of linking off. However this is way easier for me to do than the old way.

If people like it, I'll use it for the rest of the month.

If not I'll change it back to the original format.

Let me know.


----------



## Firky (Mar 5, 2006)

I like the way you have done the thumbs, and I do not mind them being hosted on your website. I was going to suggest that perhaps you should link to the user's gallery / website - but that would create more work for you.

Does anyone think I should started a thread discussing photocomp suggestions and anxieties? Seems to get derailed each time


----------



## milesy (Mar 5, 2006)

*tank girl posting*

tank girl posting - forgot to log milesy off 

I like the look of the thumbnails, but as they're not showing the full picture, it kind of does away with the option of just looking at thumbnails instead of clicking for the full size pic.

but if it's easier for them to stay that way, s'cool, I normally look at the full size pics anyway.

ta for doing them Robster


----------



## Robster970 (Mar 5, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> tank girl posting - forgot to log milesy off
> 
> I like the look of the thumbnails, but as they're not showing the full picture, it kind of does away with the option of just looking at thumbnails instead of clicking for the full size pic.
> 
> ...



I can put full size in but the thumbs max size is 100pixels so it shrinks the thumbs even more. Like I said, if people object enough I'll change it - it's not a problem for me at all. Also hosting is not a prob for me as I've got quite a bit of space.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 5, 2006)

Can you not alter that 100 pixel minimum? I would say it's fine but if the competition is going to be popular this month, and given the theme I think it really will, then the work of going through every thumbnail is going to reduce the votes even further.

I think to do the entries justice you do have to click each, and that could pose a problem. I can probably do you a gallery you can upload the originals to, based on this format, if that's going to help?


----------



## Firky (Mar 5, 2006)

Reet! I'm going to create a photoshop suggestions thread, with FAQ for hosting etc. To avoid further derailment in future


----------



## Robster970 (Mar 5, 2006)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> Can you not alter that 100 pixel minimum?



I can, but the php, which is off the shelf tries to put 6 thumbs per row regardless of the thumb size and therefore bursts out of the 758 pixel width of the main area.

I've got loads of stuff to auto generate galleries and quite liked the style of the one I just put up. Then again your point about the 'screening' done on the votes is fair.

It was just an experiment - I'll revert to the original format tomorrow night.


----------



## Firky (Mar 5, 2006)

Psst:

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=153672


----------



## girasol (Mar 5, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> Iemanja, how come you're sticking up a little version of what you're entering, are you trying to get into our brains?



I think it looks kinda  ... 

I've been doing it on the desktop background thread and I decided to do it here too...


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 5, 2006)

Here's my first entry...

Ring of fire


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 5, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> I think it looks kinda  ...
> 
> I've been doing it on the desktop background thread and I decided to do it here too...


you naughty little rule breaker


----------



## girasol (Mar 5, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> you naughty little rule breaker



They're only tiny...  I wasn't even aware I was breaking any rules!  

e2a: just seen other the other thread, I've removed the thumbnails (even though they were tiny)


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Mar 5, 2006)

.

KoD


----------



## paolo (Mar 6, 2006)

First 

Second 

Third

Don't _think_ I did anything to them, but if I did it would have been the basic stuff (levels, sharpen).


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 6, 2006)

wheel! 

My first Wheel!

30 sec exposure at about 11 in the evening at about -10 i was fucking freezing but worth it.


----------



## Robster970 (Mar 6, 2006)

second one. 3 long exposures on top of each other. ps used for levels and change in brightness.

planes, moon, stars, trees


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 6, 2006)

North Circular at night


----------



## wiskey (Mar 6, 2006)

(umm garf we decided little thumb nails werent allowed - links only)


----------



## girasol (Mar 6, 2006)

I just removed my thumbnails cause it 'breaks the rules' and someone else has gone and put some on... 

nice photos though!


----------



## craigxcraig (Mar 6, 2006)

snadge said:
			
		

> teehee, well done for the win, good subject.
> 
> 
> entry 1
> ...



WOW! love the top phot - hoping to post one myself later today. Cannot yet work out how to do it !!!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 6, 2006)

can you change the title of my first entry to just Wheel my first was refference to my first entry not part of the title... cheers


----------



## mauvais (Mar 6, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> can you change the title of my first entry to just Wheel my first was refference to my first entry not part of the title... cheers


Done.


----------



## Robster970 (Mar 6, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> can you change the title of my first entry to just Wheel my first was refference to my first entry not part of the title... cheers



Both your entries are great - I really, really like the north circ one


----------



## craigxcraig (Mar 6, 2006)

*let the party begin....*

Here's my first photo (and I think only!) entry for this competition. Taken whilst at a family wedding India. Taken after a two mile walk/dance with the Grooms family, the Brides family had just accepted us and we're entering the main tent to start celebrating!

http://www.chriskern.co.uk/craig/CW01.jpg

taken on a Nikon D70, I did alter a couple of things though cannot remember!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 6, 2006)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> Done.


ta 




			
				Robster970 said:
			
		

> Both your entries are great - I really, really like the north circ one



also ta

Though i was going for that seen it a million times before see if i can take that type of shot over the motorway bridge feel thank god for mini tripods and resonable natural flat spots that's all i can say when you exposure times are 30 secs and up there's no hope in hell of keeping oyur hand steady for that lenght of time...

I like the way light mucks around though with long exposure on the Wheel! shot the only thing which changes is the wheel itself revolving which is bearly noticeable to the nekkid eye but i wondered if it would do the light movement blur effect ... which it did, what i hadn't bargined for was that the night glow would turn the sky that reddy colour....  

Other than removing some dust specs and reducing the noise a little (and i mean a tiny bit not noise ninja standards more noise danger mous standards) and a little levels tweaking to correct the minor over exposure there area shot...


----------



## wiskey (Mar 6, 2006)

[jealousy mode]

you do get some lovely pics from that camera you've got dont you garf

that wheel is lovely

[/jealousy mode]

we bought a little mini tripod in spain and its proving to be quite good fun  sadly since we got it i have been essentially housebound


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 6, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> [jealousy mode]
> 
> you do get some lovely pics from that camera you've got dont you garf
> 
> ...


well we'll have to get you a wheelchair (some rocket packs for it too so we can race you ) and then get you out and about in the car innit maybe we can get one of those blue dizzy badges for it and that'd mena we could park up near things that you want to photo and ting...

I'm getting a van soon rather than the car so it might even be that a tripod could be set up inside the van then you could sit down and shoot ... 

(thinks of a team type spot weilding and tank conversions ... then wonders if hackney council would get miffed about that sort of thing...)


----------



## wiskey (Mar 6, 2006)

i can still WALK


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 6, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> i can still WALK


yeah but rocket packs .....


----------



## wiskey (Mar 6, 2006)

yeah but i want to be able to walk afterwards too - rocket packs scare me! _especially_ when its you involved 

anyway, we digress. . .


----------



## craigxcraig (Mar 6, 2006)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> Both your entries are great - I really, really like the north circ one



Sorry Robster970 - can you add the title 'Let the Party Begin...' to my entry, not sure how to do this! Many thanks, Craig.


----------



## Robster970 (Mar 6, 2006)

craigxcraig said:
			
		

> Sorry Robster970 - can you add the title 'Let the Party Begin...' to my entry, not sure how to do this! Many thanks, Craig.



done it


----------



## craigxcraig (Mar 6, 2006)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> done it



Thanking You!


----------



## Addy (Mar 6, 2006)

1st entry - NYE06

2nd entry - Elisa

Your first entry is an excellent photo Snadge.


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 6, 2006)

just had a look at the thumbnails, and already I know it's going to be really hard to choose 3 top pics.

unless I manage to get my arse into gear and go out and take some night shots, I've not got anything to enter this month. for years I've been meaning to experiment with this subject, taking pics of traffic etc, so I'm not holding out much hope that I'll get round to it 

infact, I'm completely disheartened with the fact that I haven't got any ideas or know how to get the best out of my camera.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm trying going to get out & about and take some, so I'm holding back a little in the hope that I won't have to rely on the archives. Night photography's really my thing but takes a little more thought.

Here's my first one: Mesh

Sorry it's a bit big in every sense, but it'll be resized down anyway - there's a smaller one here


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 6, 2006)

that's wicked mauvais


----------



## mauvais (Mar 6, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> infact, I'm completely disheartened with the fact that I haven't got any ideas or know how to get the best out of my camera.


  

Do a thread about it, it'll be useful for everyone   

Edit: cheers!


----------



## hiccup (Mar 6, 2006)

Me first one: Leftism


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 6, 2006)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> Do a thread about it, it'll be useful for everyone


but there's the crux of the problem, what to say?!


----------



## foo (Mar 6, 2006)

Addy said:
			
		

> Your first entry is an excellent photo Snadge.



that is beautiful!


----------



## Firky (Mar 6, 2006)

2] Boom! 

blue filter, levels adjusted slightly and cropped a bit.


----------



## Firky (Mar 6, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Me first one: Leftism



Damn it, I can't enter this one


----------



## girasol (Mar 6, 2006)

I already have about 5 favourites!


----------



## kakuma (Mar 6, 2006)

bugger

i forgot to vote on the animals one


soz


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 6, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> 2] Boom!


nice pic - where is it?


----------



## thefuse (Mar 6, 2006)

some really nice pics on show.


----------



## Firky (Mar 6, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> nice pic - where is it?



Old Portsmouth.


----------



## Robster970 (Mar 6, 2006)

30 entries so far, only been going 3 days


----------



## stroober (Mar 8, 2006)

dusk@bigchill 

1st entry


----------



## Fingers (Mar 8, 2006)

http://www.gringotrail.org/otherstuff/otherphotos/dnaparty/22222.JPG

first entry, this was taken at a party under the railway arches, Herne Hill in summer last year


----------



## Fingers (Mar 8, 2006)

second entry

spooky beetle
http://www.gringotrail.org/otherstuff/otherphotos/dnaparty/77777.JPG

third

fire eaters at notredam, paris


http://www.gringotrail.org/otherstuff/otherphotos/paris/paris0001.JPG


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 8, 2006)

night time photography

no photoshopping either!!! iirc...  if you cant see it proper your monitor is probably too dark.


----------



## sovietpop (Mar 8, 2006)

The End of the Night 

My first one


----------



## kage (Mar 9, 2006)

1st Entry

DUN DUN DUUHHHHHHHHH! 

Wish i'd had a tripod with me at the time. St. Mary Redcliffe church, Bristol.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 9, 2006)

some i took since nye (digi camera from tesco)

1. Cardiff lights  just resized

2. Tafod decks again just resized

3. festive boardwalk just levels
(these were custom light displays from local schools alongside the millennium stadium and river)


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 9, 2006)

Here are my three for this month:

Gentleman's Club?

Night Life Cancelled 

Just Food 

Hocus


----------



## hiccup (Mar 9, 2006)

Me second one: Buuuuus


----------



## thefuse (Mar 9, 2006)

Addy said:
			
		

> 2nd entry - Elisa


dont want to seem picky but i thought there were no sunsets or sunrises


----------



## digitalfrog (Mar 10, 2006)

Hey, it's very gratifying that you have choosen my website as an example for "Night/Social" 

Does that mean I can't participate or shall I throw a couple of pics in ?

Cheers

Ralph
--
Night Life Phototgraphy: http://www.digitalfrog.nl








			
				Robster970 said:
			
		

> This is a really loose interpretation of nightlife. The only criteria is that the photo was taken at night. Examples of how you can interpret the theme are....
> 
> classic night photography like this
> 
> night/social like this


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 10, 2006)

digitalfrog said:
			
		

> Hey, it's very gratifying that you have choosen my website as an example for "Night/Social"
> 
> Does that mean I can't participate or shall I throw a couple of pics in ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Robster970 (Mar 10, 2006)

I see no reason, although just because I selected you as an example site, doesn't necessarily mean you will win..........  

read the rules at the top of the thread and go for it...........


----------



## bobk (Mar 10, 2006)

sovietpop said:
			
		

> The End of the Night
> 
> My first one





nice photo


----------



## sovietpop (Mar 10, 2006)

Ta


----------



## Firky (Mar 10, 2006)

3] tyne & sage


----------



## mauvais (Mar 10, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> 3] tyne & sage


Looks like some kind of Baghdad style "shock and awe"


----------



## Firky (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## danski (Mar 11, 2006)

right, just moved house, not properly online so grabbing it where i can...
anyway, well done robster and nice topic too
this is my first one-

the watch 
 a little usm and resized


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 12, 2006)

^


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 12, 2006)

danski said:
			
		

> the watch


hehehe - nice one danski


----------



## kage (Mar 13, 2006)

2nd Entry

Parlement Square

Third Entry

Château Frontenac


----------



## craigxcraig (Mar 15, 2006)

Here are my two entries though the first was earlier in the thread:

1. http://www.chriskern.co.uk/craig/CW01.jpg

2. http://www.chriskern.co.uk/craig/TinselTown.jpg

both taken in November whilst in India - pretty much both taken on Auto, Nikon D70.


----------



## thefuse (Mar 15, 2006)

i rather stupidly entered my pictures for last month through imageshack before i'd registered with them. i emailed them to ask if they could be put into my account but i had no reply. does anyone know what happens to those pics? are they destined to spend the rest of time floating around in cyberspace?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 15, 2006)

Check the thumbs from last month - you should be able to find a link to them on there


----------



## thefuse (Mar 15, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Check the thumbs from last month - you should be able to find a link to them on there


yea but i cant delete them from image shack if theyre not registered 
to me can i?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 15, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> yea but i cant delete them from image shack if theyre not registered to me can i?


Not sure, sorry misread your question. Didn't realise you could host them without registering -someone else might know a bit more than me.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 15, 2006)

My 2nd entry: Salzburg bar


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 16, 2006)

first entry

chinese new year


----------



## hiccup (Mar 16, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> first entry
> 
> chinese new year



Wow, that's fantastic.

You should photoshop out the wires and tell people it's an invasion


----------



## Cadmus (Mar 16, 2006)

first entry: millenium hug


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 17, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Wow, that's fantastic.
> 
> You should photoshop out the wires and tell people it's an invasion


 cheers!


----------



## Zimri (Mar 17, 2006)

1st entry for a long long time...

the gateway


----------



## lighterthief (Mar 18, 2006)

Zimri said:
			
		

> 1st entry for a long long time...
> 
> the gateway


Coo, that is quite


----------



## Zimri (Mar 18, 2006)

As you can see, i forgot to crop it after rotating to try and align the blue beam, seems the horizon is wonky or dipped, so it still looks wonky to me


----------



## Robster970 (Mar 18, 2006)

Zimri said:
			
		

> As you can see, i forgot to crop it after rotating to try and align the blue beam, seems the horizon is wonky or dipped, so it still looks wonky to me



I disagree, I think it looks very very good.


----------



## exosculate (Mar 18, 2006)

Bookmarked


----------



## Firky (Mar 18, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Bookmarked


----------



## llantwit (Mar 19, 2006)

Gateway's really striking - I wanna know more about it, which is a good sign, I reckon. Care to enlighten us Zimri? Where was it taken? It looks like a border post, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## Zimri (Mar 19, 2006)

It's actually the cardiff bay barrage (sp)

From the penarth side you can stand on the closed off road that leads down the actual dam.

I believe the exposure was about 15seconds, what other settings i've no idea.

Can't really get my head around the features are the eos 300d, was on manual, manual focus and i can't seem to change the f stop ?


----------



## snadge (Mar 19, 2006)

thanks for all the comments on my first entry, it's the first time that I've tried " light" painting, It's a bit messy in places because the torch I used was a little too beefy, I've aquired some coloured gels and am going to give it another go sometime with aless powerfull torch.


----------



## snadge (Mar 19, 2006)

Zimri said:
			
		

> Can't really get my head around the features are the eos 300d, was on manual, manual focus and i can't seem to change the f stop ?



if I remember rightly, on the 300d you have to press a function button down and then spin the dial to change the f stop on manual.

or RTFM


----------



## aurora green (Mar 20, 2006)

Yeah, thanks to the peeps who commented on  my  photo and all...

Wow! What a great selection of pictures so far, there's some real stunners in there. Really impressive.
I do already have a bit of a favourite though, and I spotted the winner last time...
I must say although I'm very late to U75 photo comp, I think it's really really cool.


----------



## salaryman (Mar 21, 2006)

Here are my three entries for this month:

1. Manhattan from Brooklyn 

2. Trafalgar Square 

3. Lower Manhattan


----------



## thefuse (Mar 21, 2006)

salaryman said:
			
		

> 2. Trafalgar Square


i like that.
reminds me of a trip i did there with a lovely friend a long time ago


----------



## Robster970 (Mar 21, 2006)

third one for this month

bollards


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 21, 2006)

i'm having real trouble decided what to enter...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/londoninflames/55917914/in/set-72057594075817417/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/londoninflames/57706709/in/set-72057594075817417/

and 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/londoninflames/101733337/in/set-72057594075817417/

i'll add some notes on there explaining my choices now i think.


----------



## danski (Mar 21, 2006)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> third one for this month
> 
> bollards




really like this


----------



## Robster970 (Mar 21, 2006)

danski said:
			
		

> really like this



i'm quite pleased with how that one turned out too


----------



## danski (Mar 21, 2006)

having a really hard time finding stuff and its way too cold down here to be out of an evening taking new pics!
anyway, heres number 2...
Tron


oops!..edit- a slight crop and a little usm


----------



## indicate (Mar 22, 2006)

The first entry from me in awhile...I've finally had some time to go out and take some photographs.

1.  Strip Club


----------



## Alf Klein (Mar 23, 2006)

One from me (95k) 

Some editing; cropped, glowing edges filter and a bit of cloning.


----------



## Firky (Mar 23, 2006)

This is going to sound rude, but is the quality of entrees not as good this time round? I know I don't like any of my own entries.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 23, 2006)

maybe people dont know how to photoshop nightime??* i know mine are shit but then they mostly are. and yes that does sound kinda rude cos if its someones favourite pic and they enter it they wont want you pissing all over it 

anyway - on the thumbnails page the bollards one and another one dont appear to have who took them next to them.

*i'm joking!


----------



## wiskey (Mar 23, 2006)

Alf Klein said:
			
		

> One from me (95k)
> 
> Some editing; cropped, glowing edges filter and a bit of cloning.



thats too photoshopped imo.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 23, 2006)

danski said:
			
		

> having a really hard time finding stuff and its way too cold down here to be out of an evening taking new pics!
> anyway, heres number 2...
> Tron
> 
> ...



whats usm??


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 23, 2006)

Alf Klein said:
			
		

> One from me (95k)
> 
> Some editing; cropped, glowing edges filter and a bit of cloning.



thats shit, it's not even a photograph anymore.


----------



## Firky (Mar 23, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> maybe people dont know how to photoshop nightime??* i know mine are shit but then they mostly are. and yes that does sound kinda rude cos if its someones favourite pic and they enter it they wont want you pissing all over it
> 
> anyway - on the thumbnails page the bollards one and another one dont appear to have who took them next to them.
> 
> *i'm joking!



hhmm, but I am a great believer in saying what I think. A favourite photo does not make good, many of my favourite photos are favourites for sentimental reasons. One of my favourite photographs I have ever taken (down in the lovely hackney marshes), is shit but I do love it!! 

I noticed the next thing too.


----------



## Alf Klein (Mar 23, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> thats shit, it's not even a photograph anymore.


Hang on, that took me the best part of ten years to produce


----------



## Robster970 (Mar 23, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> anyway - on the thumbnails page the bollards one and another one dont appear to have who took them next to them.
> 
> *i'm joking!



fixed, me and salaryman is the answer


----------



## danski (Mar 23, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> whats usm??




UnSharp Mask...a bit of sharpening basically


----------



## wiskey (Mar 23, 2006)

my final entry 

things that go bump in the night no altering.

(i just found about 1000 photos i thought had been deleted on a disc )


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Mar 23, 2006)

^^ snap   

link
contrast altered

also

my fav pic at the mo 
cropped

quite like this one as well
unaltered


----------



## wiskey (Mar 23, 2006)

lol thats cool


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 25, 2006)

M6 at Midnight

Farkin hoojah version look at the ickle stars in the background... unless of course you is on dial up in which case don't it's farkin hoojah


----------



## blackadder (Mar 25, 2006)

My first entry

Moon 

Not very creative I know, but it is quite difficult getting moon pics right.


----------



## Firky (Mar 25, 2006)

Can I change my earl's court photograph to this one? long exposure / light flashed on for a moment / some rave ball type things and the levels adjusted slightly.

astrojax


----------



## Robster970 (Mar 25, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> Can I change my earl's court photograph to this one? long exposure / light flashed on for a moment / some rave ball type things and the levels adjusted slightly.
> 
> astrojax



fine with me....anybody object?


----------



## elliot (Mar 25, 2006)

think I have a full three for this one!

1. shigz djing 

2. hands in the air 

3. bog roll


e


----------



## Firky (Mar 25, 2006)

*crosses fingers*

sorry to be a pain in the arse, I only took the photo the other night and I think its pretty fly. Looks like she is casting some magic spell


----------



## wiskey (Mar 25, 2006)

i could say this is what happens if you enter all three in the early part of the month. 

but i cant be arsed so do what you want.


----------



## Random One (Mar 25, 2006)

My 3 entries for the month

London 

Latin Quarter 

Golden Temple


----------



## Firky (Mar 25, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> i could say this is what happens if you enter all three in the early part of the month.
> 
> but i cant be arsed so do what you want.



Zacktly! I have lost my mojo for taking photos, I have got it back again! I Want to go to out again with my camera now. I think it was just winter blues.

p.s

you didn't sound narky


----------



## wiskey (Mar 25, 2006)

come to unsound and take pictures of broken people.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 26, 2006)

Here's, I think, my second:

Ambience

Yes, I have read the rules, and no, it's not a bloody sunset   

It's played with in Nikon Capture, which ultimately limits what you can do. The main editery has been to add a very little bit of faked fill light to illuminate the foreground more. Still looks wonky to me, but hey.

Shot with the D70 - 30 seconds at f/3.5, 18mm.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 26, 2006)

Here's my final one:

Girl

Played with as usual, but not too much. You've probably seen this before. The crazy colours are produced mainly by the auto contrast method - it started off flat & very, very red. I edited it from scratch again but the results are pretty similar, except for the aspect ratio. No idea who she is either


----------



## Firky (Mar 26, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> come to unsound and take pictures of broken people.



i'm going to get tp and garf to take me oen night


----------



## Firky (Mar 26, 2006)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> Here's, I think, my second:
> 
> Ambience
> 
> ...



Where was that taken? you're going to win you know!


----------



## mauvais (Mar 26, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> Where was that taken? you're going to win you know!


 There's loads of ace ones  

It's taken from the jetty at Lytham, near Blackpool, across the Ribble estuary. It was shot in the pitch black - partly why I didn't line it up properly - and the orange is just streetlights from Southport.

Half five, or possibly half six, just before Christmas.


----------



## sovietpop (Mar 26, 2006)

Halloween 

Second one.


----------



## Robster970 (Mar 26, 2006)

I have to go away on 30th and 31st so can somebody else do the thumbs for the end of the month? I'll be back on 3rd, in time for adding up.
ta


----------



## Firky (Mar 26, 2006)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> I have to go away on 30th and 31st so can somebody else do the thumbs for the end of the month? I'll be back on 3rd, in time for adding up.
> ta



Yeah, np - what do I do


----------



## mauvais (Mar 26, 2006)

It's just a case of adding stuff to the Gallery 2 thing. Robster's probably got my PM with the username/password/instructions; if not, I'll write another.


----------



## Firky (Mar 26, 2006)

Coolio


----------



## Robster970 (Mar 26, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> Coolio



just pm'ed you with the details, it's really easy to do


----------



## kakuma (Mar 28, 2006)

number1 : fukoka city

http://www.flickr.com/photos/41277174@N00/119106840/

old skool

http://www.flickr.com/photos/41277174@N00/119099631/

drone

http://www.flickr.com/photos/41277174@N00/82914705/


----------



## salaryman (Mar 28, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> http://www.flickr.com/photos/41277174@N00/119099631/


love this


----------



## hiccup (Mar 28, 2006)

3) School


----------



## digitalfrog (Mar 28, 2006)

Very nice stuff so far !!

Here is one from me:

#1: Night Club Intimacy 

Ralph




--
NightClub photography:http://www.digitalfrog.nl


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 28, 2006)

great jugs.


----------



## hedache (Mar 28, 2006)

1. man and the moon

2. drunk in soho


----------



## wiskey (Mar 28, 2006)

hedache said:
			
		

> 1. man and the moon



ooh das preety!


----------



## Firky (Mar 28, 2006)

I have gone and deleted the PM Robster sent me with the details needed for the gallery if someone could PM them or email me them (better) that'd be cool 

soreenkid at gmail dot com


----------



## Robster970 (Mar 28, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> I have gone and deleted the PM Robster sent me with the details needed for the gallery if someone could PM them or email me them (better) that'd be cool
> 
> soreenkid at gmail dot com



sent again to your email


----------



## Firky (Mar 28, 2006)

Cheers man, I have a habit of deleting my PMs all at once!


----------



## wordie (Mar 28, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> Farkin hoojah version look at the ickle stars in the background... unless of course you is on dial up in which case don't it's farkin hoojah


They're not stars. They're burnt out pixels on your sensor. It's quite common on long exposures... If they were stars, there would be movement on them as well! Good shots though!


----------



## Firky (Mar 28, 2006)

wordie said:
			
		

> They're not stars. They're burnt out pixels on your sensor. It's quite common on long exposures... If they were stars, there would be movement on them as well! Good shots though!



What would make them burn out, and how do I check my camera for it? Just do a long exposure like that?


----------



## wordie (Mar 28, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> What would make them burn out, and how do I check my camera for it? Just do a long exposure like that?


Well I don't know the technical reason why they burn out, but it's quite well known with long exposures... I'm pretty sure it's only with then and not permanent.

I'm sure someone will find a tech reason and correct me if I'm talking bollocks though.   

Edit: Just found something here! It's about burnt out pixels but it's not referring to long exposures/night shots!

"I suspect that the effect comes about when point sources of light saturate individual sensor pixels and the bayer interpretation software just can't handle it - or something like that "


----------



## Robster970 (Mar 28, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> Cheers man, I have a habit of deleting my PMs all at once!



you know it's still saying your box is full ????


----------



## Firky (Mar 28, 2006)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> you know it's still saying your box is full ????



Yeah? Tits! It doesn't matter, someone emailed me the details


----------



## wordie (Mar 28, 2006)

Actually they seem to be referred to as "hot" pixels and there's a bit more info on this forum. 

"I think the reason it's called a "hot" pixel is because the CCD heats up too much during the length of the exposure causing certain pixels to get stuck on a certain colour."

Sounds reasonable if not acceptable!


----------



## Firky (Mar 28, 2006)

wordie said:
			
		

> "I suspect that the effect comes about when point sources of light saturate individual sensor pixels and the bayer interpretation software just can't handle it - or something like that "



Hhmm, I was wondering why it doesn't appear on his other photos - if it is a software thing then I guess a firmware flash would sort it


----------



## Robster970 (Mar 28, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> Yeah? Tits! It doesn't matter, someone emailed me the details



you knob - that was me


----------



## wordie (Mar 29, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> Hhmm, I was wondering why it doesn't appear on his other photos - if it is a software thing then I guess a firmware flash would sort it


It's a hardware thing. Garf's other shots are all smaller and I'd guess that's why you can't see it in the resized (smaller) .jpg he posted above the huge version! (Molto colour info goes missing when you downsize a jpeg doesn't it!)

Circumstances. At least it sort of demonstrates it's not fatal to camera sensors...


----------



## mauvais (Mar 29, 2006)

wordie said:
			
		

> Actually they seem to be referred to as "hot" pixels and there's a bit more info on this forum.
> 
> "I think the reason it's called a "hot" pixel is because the CCD heats up too much during the length of the exposure causing certain pixels to get stuck on a certain colour."
> 
> Sounds reasonable if not acceptable!


It's a bit like how you get dead pixels on LCD monitors. A few transistors are bound to go wrong. It's not caused by anything like overheating AFAIK - it's just an unavoidable fact that some of them stop working.

You can test for 'em by taking a shot (long exposure? edit: no, 1/160ish at ISO1600) with the lens cap on.

You can get rid of 'em by remapping the sensor. This is a function on Olympus cameras - even the shit P&Ses - but not on Canon or Nikons, which require warranty service.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Mar 29, 2006)

here is my entry

Gimp night

taken on T-MAX3200, scanned and then upped the grain and tweaked the curves via Photoshop


----------



## thefuse (Mar 29, 2006)

disco_dave_2000 said:
			
		

> here is my entry
> 
> Gimp night
> 
> taken on T-MAX3200, scanned and then upped the grain and tweaked the curves via Photoshop


scary  


a la dead man shoes


----------



## lighterthief (Mar 30, 2006)

Late entries:

1

2

3

All taken with a handheld Nikon Coolpix2000, levels adjusted automatically via Photoshop.


----------



## thefuse (Mar 30, 2006)

lighterthief said:
			
		

> Late entries:
> 
> 1
> 
> ...


i like that no1.


----------



## snadge (Mar 30, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> maybe people dont know how to photoshop nightime??*
> 
> *i'm joking!



hey, cheeky boy, try this, straight outta da camera, should have entered it but couldn't find it, exposed the ruins using my flash and setting it of manually several times running around in different positions to eliminate shadows ( or in this case introducing multiple shadows from different directions)


----------



## wiskey (Mar 30, 2006)

who you callin boy! 

fair play to ya.


----------



## snadge (Mar 30, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> who you callin boy!
> 
> fair play to ya.



 

contrary to what riotsky said I think there are some cracking entries, different but still good stuff.


----------



## Firky (Mar 31, 2006)

snadge said:
			
		

> contrary to what riotsky said I think there are some cracking entries, different but still good stuff.



Still good, just not _as_ good methinks   

Bump! I'll update the thumbnails tonight when all the entries are in... last day to enter etc.


----------



## Crabalocker (Mar 31, 2006)

LTRFTP,

Hello to you all. Have been looking at your excellent work and thought I would have a crack at the comp. I'm not tech savvy, so apols in advance if this does not work:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/66006948@N00/117347076/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/66006948@N00/117351747/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/66006948@N00/117352053/

keep up all the good work....Hope you enjoy the pics.


----------



## Firky (Mar 31, 2006)

*Long time reader first time poster before anyone asks.*

I have no problem with you entering the comp' despite you never posting on,  I don't think you can enter if you haven't contributed to the forums before - correct me if I am wrong? LTRFTP or not 



Any objections? I'm OK with him entering as he did register in 2005...


----------



## what (Mar 31, 2006)

no 1 snow http://www.flickr.com/photos/83872455@N00/120910935/
no 2 cabin http://www.flickr.com/photos/83872455@N00/120910891/
no 3 shannon http://www.flickr.com/photos/83872455@N00/120910861/


----------



## Firky (Mar 31, 2006)

http://photo.wapoc.com/hidden/urban75/march06/

updated.


----------



## lighterthief (Mar 31, 2006)

Nice work on the thumbnails, thanks


----------



## Firky (Apr 1, 2006)

1] Old skool - Ninjaboy
2] moon - blackadder
3] Entry 3 - Snadge


----------



## blackadder (Apr 1, 2006)

1st tron - danski 
2nd Boom! - Riot Sky 
3rd ambience - mauvais mangue 

Very little to choose between the 3, Tron won it for me because of the film I think.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 1, 2006)

There are no rules about having needed to have posted first. I didn't agree with banning the last guy from entering, but that was more dodgy. I think we should let them enter. Just my own opinion...


----------



## Firky (Apr 1, 2006)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> There are no rules about having needed to have posted first. I didn't agree with banning the last guy from entering, but that was more dodgy. I think we should let them enter. Just my own opinion...



He did register in 2005, so I`ll let him in, yeah?


----------



## mauvais (Apr 1, 2006)

Aye, I reckon. Got to start somewhere...

I'll vote tomorrow when I'm less knackered.


----------



## The Pious Pawn (Apr 1, 2006)

MY FAVS ARE 

1) ambience = mauvais mangue 

2) the watch = danski

3) north circular at night  = garfield le chat 



also if my gf is allowed to vote 

1) planes moon starts trees = robster 970

2) man and the moon = heache


----------



## Firky (Apr 1, 2006)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> Aye, I reckon. Got to start somewhere...
> 
> I'll vote tomorrow when I'm less knackered.



hes in!


----------



## Derian (Apr 1, 2006)

Will vote tomorrow. Loved looking at all these again (twice). *rubs sleepy eyes*


----------



## kakuma (Apr 1, 2006)

i think you lot are just scared incase someone who spend all day photographing shit instead of working might win, if they want to enter the competition let them

my 3 votes go to ninjaboy by the way


----------



## Random One (Apr 1, 2006)

1. night light - Crabalocker

2. Wheel - GarfieldLeChat

3. Mesh - mauvais mangue


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 1, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> i think you lot are just scared incase someone who spend all day photographing shit instead of working might win, if they want to enter the competition let them
> 
> my 3 votes go to ninjaboy by the way


what order trolly 




			
				the rules said:
			
		

> Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites. 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd 2 points and 3rd 1 point -- the entry with the most points wins and chooses the next theme.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 1, 2006)

1st Mesh - mauvais mangue
shame about the box in the middle otherwise perfect shot nicely done.
2nd the gateway - Zimri
another great shot.
3rd Gimp - disco dave 2000
really like this shot


----------



## thefuse (Apr 1, 2006)

1. second by paulo. this picture really draws me in
2. entry by lighterthief (as above)
3. millenium hug 

i like some of the more technically perfect pics too but
everyone else does too so sod em


----------



## aurora green (Apr 1, 2006)

Ok my choices;
1st, The watch - Danski
2nd, Boom - Riot Sky
3rd,  Fukoka city- ninjaboy

I feel really inspired to do dome B&W photography, I kind of left it behind since I got a digital camera. I love the cinematic quality of Danskis' shot.


----------



## llantwit (Apr 1, 2006)

Corr, this is hard, eh? Here's my tuppence. I do like 'people' photos more than others, it seems. Didn't know that before!

First: The Watch - Danski
Second: Gimp - Disco Dave
Third: My son at Butlins - Aurora Green

I also loved:
Entry One - Snadge
The Gateway - Zimri
Boom - Riot Sky
Moon - Blackadder
Girl - Mauvais Manque


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Apr 1, 2006)

1  my son at Butlins - aurora green
2  Entry 1 - Snadge
3  cold beer dirty girls - llantwit

some great entries again this month


----------



## Crabalocker (Apr 1, 2006)

Thaks for letting me in!

Although I do not spend much time on line I do intend to contribute to this forum and thought the comp was as good a starting point as anywhere   

My votes: 
1 = ambience - mauvais mangue
2 = Boom! - Riot Sky 
3 = Spin me round - Iemanja 

Was hard to choose, lots of others were real good.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 1, 2006)

Well, this was difficult...

1. Boom! - riot sky

2. Bollards - Robster970

3. Cold Beer, Dirty Girls - llantwit

I really liked Garf's North Circular, and sovietpop's The End of the Night, amongst a lot of other reallt good stuff.


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 1, 2006)

1st  *M6 at Midnight* - GarfledLeChat
2nd *man and the moon* - hedache 
3rd *old skool *- ninjaboy

 * Mesh - mauvais mangue, I did like this was in my top 3, But keep looking at white lines nice but as cut off stoped the flow   Shame 

 NYE06 - Addy   Should it not be NYE05 as it the eve after 12am it be NYD06


----------



## ddraig (Apr 1, 2006)

1 Tron - danski
2 bog roll - elliot
3 chinese new year - tank girl


----------



## what (Apr 1, 2006)

1. entry 2 - lighterthief
2 Entry 1 - Snadge
3 leftism hiccup

Great shots by all yet again. I really do love this competition always really inspiring.


----------



## Derian (Apr 1, 2006)

Very hard to decide, I really liked many of these.

1. *Ambience - mauvais manque*
2. *Moon - blackadder*
3. Flicked a coin on this one ..... *the watch - danski* (boom! -  riot sky lost the toss  )


Other great ones: tron - danski, Mesh - and - Girl - mauvais manque, The End Of The Night - sovietpop, Old Skool - ninjaboy, snow -what, Wheel - Garfield le Chat, tyne and sage - riot sky, leftism - hiccup


----------



## Nina (Apr 1, 2006)

*Top 3*

wow, so many, so hard to decide.

my final decision...

1) Tron Danski 
2) Twisted The Fuse
3) Entry 1 Snadge (cos it's so different from anything else here)

Also, big up to Garfled Le Chat - some really nice ones.

Might get my arse in gear and enter soon!


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Apr 1, 2006)

My votes are:


1 tron - *danski*
2 the watch - *danski*
3 chinese new year - *Tank Girl*

Hocus


----------



## Grego Morales (Apr 1, 2006)

1. Wheel- GarfieldLeChat
2. Moon - Blackadder
3. Ambience - mauvais mangue

Excellent photos from everyone.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 1, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> 1. second by paulo. this picture really draws me in
> 2. *entry by lighterthief* (as above)
> 3. millenium hug


Which one please?


----------



## ricbake (Apr 1, 2006)

Great pics

for me its 
-3rd - night light crabalocker
-2nd - entry 3  - Snadge
-1st - Wheel - GarfieldLeChat
 Thanks  ​


----------



## thefuse (Apr 1, 2006)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> Which one please?


sorry   
stupid me i thought it was called entry lol
i like entry 1


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Apr 2, 2006)

My three, before I change my mind for the umpteenth time

Tron - Danski
Things that go bump in the night - Wiskey
Snow - What

Loads of great pics, great theme Robster

KoD


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 2, 2006)

As always there were more than three that I really liked, so was hard to narrow it down... but these get my vote:

1) the watch - danski
2) tron - danski
3) chinese new year - tank girl


(the others I rated: boom, ambience, moon, first, bollards and Planes moon stars trees)


----------



## kakuma (Apr 2, 2006)

this competition is always excellent

1: entry1 - snadge
2: booom! - riot sky
3:second: paolo99


----------



## Skim (Apr 2, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> He did register in 2005, so I`ll let him in, yeah?




That's nice of you  

What's all this shit about banning people from entering because they're new posters? I've never seen anything in the rules about not being able to vote because you're new to the forums. Never. When was this rule brought in, who voted for it, and where is it in writing?

It's not up to you to "let him in", it's up to everyone. Since when did you become the self-appointed arbiter of who's allowed to enter this photo competition? 

Correct me if there's some bigger story behind this, btw, but on first glance it looks as though you're suddenly making up the rules...

Anyway, my votes are:

1. Iemanja: Huh
2. Sovietpop: The end of the night
3. Robster: Bollards

Also liked Aurora Green's pic of her son and Danski's 'Watch' photo – only the reflection in the window put me off voting, but otherwise a great pic


----------



## Addy (Apr 2, 2006)

1. Entry 1 - Snadge 
2. night light - Crabalocker
3. fukoka city - ninjboy




			
				thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> NYE06 - Addy  Should it not be NYE05 as it the eve after 12am it be NYD06



Yeah   (pedantic fucker)


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 2, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> That's nice of you



here we go again...  




			
				Skim said:
			
		

> What's all this shit about banning people from entering because they're new posters? I've never seen anything in the rules about not being able to vote because you're new to the forums. Never. When was this rule brought in, who voted for it, and where is it in writing?



it was a question to the thread you wanna get off your high horse...




			
				Skim said:
			
		

> It's not up to you to "let him in", it's up to everyone. Since when did you become the self-appointed arbiter of who's allowed to enter this photo competition?



no apparantly not... 




			
				Skim said:
			
		

> Correct me if there's some bigger story behind this, btw, but on first glance it looks as though you're suddenly making up the rules...


yup yet again you get hold of the wrong end of the stick and attempt to start crap on the photo comp thread start a new thread or summit not on this one, when are you gonna get this...

for refference it has been previously discussed whether it was acceptable as for someone who hadn't posted ever before and indeed made any contribution to urban should be allowed to enter or to spam the boards with links to their portfolios from other sites.  use the search faculity and find the thread regardng it and add your comments there. 

The reason he was asking was if you had bothered to follow the thread you would have seen he was doing the thumbnails on behalf of last months winner who is on holiday so that the voting would not be delayed... the question in context therefore is totally acceptable should the person add the thumbnail to the thumbnails they were doing as this person had not previously contributed to the boards.  

get it


----------



## girasol (Apr 2, 2006)

I like too many entries, lots of technically great photos, and some very striking ones too.

so, here they are:

1) Entry One - Snadge
2) Boom! - Riot Sky
3) Mesh - mauvais mangue

There were lots of other photos I really liked (in no particular order, well, in the order they were entered) too including:

Twisted - thefuse
my son at Butlins - aurora green
first - paolo999
Wheel - GarfieldLeChat
North Circular at night - GarfieldLeChat
PRoD - Alef
Night Life Cancelled - Hocus Eye
the watch - danski
tron - danski
things that go bump in the night - wiskey/link - elvis parsley: go very well together
hands in the air - elliot

london wheel - Crabalocker: looks great but I wish it was a bit larger so I could see it in more detail...


----------



## Skim (Apr 2, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> for refference it has been previously discussed whether it was acceptable as for someone who hadn't posted ever before and indeed made any contribution to urban should be allowed to enter or to spam the boards with links to their portfolios from other sites.  use the search faculity and find the thread regardng it and add your comments there.
> 
> The reason he was asking was if you had bothered to follow the thread you would have seen he was doing the thumbnails on behalf of last months winner who is on holiday so that the voting would not be delayed... the question in context therefore is totally acceptable should the person add the thumbnail to the thumbnails they were doing as this person had not previously contributed to the boards.




Yeah, that's why I said "correct me if there's some bigger story behind this", which there obviously is. 

I'm not attempting to "start crap" on this thread, but I didn't particularly like Riot Sky's "I'll let you in" comment either. I never knew the rules of this competition were down to one person in particular. That's how it came across at first.

To the best of my knowledge there has never been anything in the rules about not letting new posters enter the competition, so that's why I posted .
That's not starting crap and it's not getting on a high horse – it's expressing an opinion.


----------



## hiccup (Apr 2, 2006)

1) the end of the night - sovietpop. Love this photo, really captures a moment and a feeling.

2) bollards - robster970. 

3) entry 3 - snadge


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 2, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> here we go again...




and this is why I dunt contribute anymore.  

reckon it's time to have a Sticky of PhotoComp Rules?

e.g. should be open to all, any conversation with regards to entries and/or discussions of elegiabilty etc put in a _separate thread_...which *will* ultimately be sorted by the concensus of contributors, and can disappear/bin once resolved to a satisfactory conclusion of  the OP..etc etc? 

or jus ignore meh!!!


----------



## Skim (Apr 2, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> and this is why I dunt contribute anymore.
> 
> reckon it's time to have a Sticky of PhotoComp Rules?
> 
> ...



Who could ever ignore Boskysquelch? 

A sticky would be a good idea  There definitely has to be a consensus about the rules that is clear for all to see, not just a discussion buried in a thread like this. To "use the search facility and find the thread" as Garfield suggests is pretty longwinded – especially for those of us who spend less time on Urban and simply don't have the time or the energy to trawl through countless threads to understand every little debate about the rules.


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 2, 2006)

my votes for this month

1 - man and the moon - hedache
2 - my son at butlins - aurora green
3 - fukoka city - ninjaboy


----------



## Paul Russell (Apr 2, 2006)

My votes

1. Tinseltown - craigxcraig
2. The watch - danski
3. Chinese New Year - tankgirl

Also liked Robster's Bollards (careful), Mauvais' Girl and Iemanja's Huh


----------



## hedache (Apr 2, 2006)

1. wheel - GarfiledLeChat

2. second - paolo999

3. chinese new year - Tank Girl


----------



## danski (Apr 2, 2006)

again, damn tricky, but until i change my mind again im going for...

1...Boom - Riotsky
2...Nightlight - Crabablocker
3...Bollards - Robster970

was really hard, lots of great stuff 




			
				Skim said:
			
		

> Danski's 'Watch' photo – only the reflection in the window put me off voting, but otherwise a great pic



thanks, i know what you mean though as i wasnt sure at first, but looking closer the reflection is a black cab and as it was taken deep in the city i thought it was kinda fitting (also im missing london quite a bit as ive just moved out for a little while )


----------



## mhendo (Apr 3, 2006)

Great work everyone!

1. night light - Crabalocker

2. Bollards - robster970

3. Just Food - Hocus Eye


----------



## alef (Apr 3, 2006)

1. The watch -- danski
2. The end of the night -- sovietpop
3. first -- paolo999

Favourite runners up: things that go bump in the night -- wiskey, old skool -- ninjaboy, night light -- Crabalocker


----------



## aurora green (Apr 3, 2006)

Is this the last day of voting then?


----------



## hiccup (Apr 3, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> Is this the last day of voting then?



Yeah I think so.


----------



## snadge (Apr 3, 2006)

My votes

1 mesh/mauvais mangue
2 wheel/GarfieldLeChat
3 Boom/Riotsky


----------



## stroober (Apr 3, 2006)

1.North Circular at night - GarfieldLeChat 
2.cold beer dirty girls - llantwit
3.night light - Crabalocker 

all very good *golf claps*


----------



## salaryman (Apr 3, 2006)

1. link - elvis parsley
2. old skool - ninjaboy
3. Mesh - mauvais mangue


----------



## wiskey (Apr 3, 2006)

man and the moon - hedache 
Lower Manhattan - salaryman 
ambience - mauvais mangue


----------



## craigxcraig (Apr 3, 2006)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> My votes
> 
> 1. Tinseltown - craigxcraig
> 2. The watch - danski
> ...




Cheers mate - you just made my day, not really thinking i'd see my name there!!!


----------



## craigxcraig (Apr 3, 2006)

heres my faves:

1. Nightlight - Crabalocker
2. Chinese New Year - Tankgirl
3. Night Time Photography - Tribal Princess


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 3, 2006)

craigxcraig said:
			
		

> Cheers mate - you just made my day, not really thinking i'd see my name there!!!


I've been smiling too, at the votes I've been getting - thanks everyone


----------



## aurora green (Apr 3, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> I've been smiling too, at the votes I've been getting - thanks everyone



Yeah I've got to say, me too, thanks so much.


----------



## kakuma (Apr 3, 2006)

what they just said


----------



## thefuse (Apr 3, 2006)

just wondering like, but do people on here vote for their mates
or for their favourite photos?
that might seem like a stupid question but its something im curious to know


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 3, 2006)

favourite photo, what's the point otherwise?


----------



## snadge (Apr 3, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> just wondering like, but do people on here vote for their mates
> or for their favourite photos?
> that might seem like a stupid question but its something im curious to know




I've won twice but nobody knows me so your theory is blown.


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 3, 2006)

snadge said:
			
		

> I've won twice but nobody knows me so your theory is blown.



it's not a theory, it was a question.


----------



## aurora green (Apr 3, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> just wondering like, but do people on here vote for their mates
> or for their favourite photos?
> that might seem like a stupid question but its something im curious to know



I haven't even got any mates on 'ere, with the possible exception of Tankgirl (and she didn't vote for me   )

Of course it has to be for your favorite photos, otherwise as Tanky says, what would bve the point?


----------



## thefuse (Apr 3, 2006)

snadge said:
			
		

> I've won twice but nobody knows me so your theory is blown.


it wasnt a theory. just a question.


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 3, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> I haven't even got any mates on 'ere, with the possible exception of Tankgirl (and she didn't vote for me   )
> 
> Of course it has to be for your favorite photos, otherwise as Tanky says, what would bve the point?


actually I did vote for you - but not because I like you


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 3, 2006)

That firky gets loads of votes and all his pictures are utter shite....IT'S A FIX!!!!!!!!


----------



## thefuse (Apr 3, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> it's not a theory, it was a question.


spun me right out when i saw what youd written.
i thought surely i didnt post that twice did i?  

if there was any theory behind my question its just that 
i've noticed in my short time on internet forums that they are 
very cliquey places.


----------



## kakuma (Apr 3, 2006)

i hate everyone


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 3, 2006)

and everyone hates ninj.

I hate ninj, but he still got a vote


----------



## aurora green (Apr 3, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> actually I did vote for you - but not because I like you



Ooops....I am so stupid...    (thought I was being so clever and all...)

*Hangs head*




thanks (btw)


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 3, 2006)

to be honest, I don't think mates do vote for mates (or not that I'd noticed) - I'd win all the time if they did  or I've got no mates 

I'm glad that people don't vote on mate status (at least in my case) because I genuinely do get a huge thrill out of getting the occasional vote, and wouldn't feel that way if I knew I was only getting them out of friendship.

I must admit, I was really thrilled that paul russell mentioned me.


----------



## thefuse (Apr 3, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> to be honest, I don't think mates do vote for mates (or not that I'd noticed) - I'd win all the time if they did  or I've got no mates
> 
> I'm glad that people don't vote on mate status (at least in my case) because I genuinely do get a huge thrill out of getting the occasional vote, and wouldn't feel that way if I knew I was only getting them out of friendship.


well its good to know. 
its been a really good learning experience for me, realising that we all have different tastes. 
So rather than feeling grateful for the few votes ive had over the two months, ive realised that those people must have similar taste to me.


----------



## kakuma (Apr 3, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> well its good to know.
> its been a really good learning experience for me, realising that we all have different tastes.
> So rather than feeling grateful for the few votes ive had over the two months, ive realised that those people must have similar taste to me.



one of the cool things about this competition is that there are proffesional photographers on here, but people taking snapshots come out with better pictures sometimes

beauty of the digital camera


----------



## thefuse (Apr 3, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> one of the cool things about this competition is that there are proffesional photographers on here, but people taking snapshots come out with better pictures sometimes


its art though isnt it?
there is no better or worse


----------



## kakuma (Apr 3, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> its art though isnt it?
> there is no better or worse



aye, that it is


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 3, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> aye, that it is



my bollocks are art.


----------



## thefuse (Apr 3, 2006)

whats cool about it is that its made my 'photgraphic eye'
see things in lots of different ways, instead of just my way
(which i'd got very comfortable with)


----------



## dozzer (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice one peeps.

I like a lot of them, but here ya go:

1st  - night light - Crabalocker
2nd - second - paolo999
3rd - One from me - Alf Klein

others that I really like:

Boom! - Riot Sky
girl - mauvais mangue
the watch - danski

And mr dozzer likes

Bollards - robster970


----------



## Firky (Apr 3, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> That firky gets loads of votes and all his pictures are utter shite....IT'S A FIX!!!!!!!!



i keep missing your  c alls man 

bit biffed


----------



## Firky (Apr 3, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> one of the cool things about this competition is that there are proffesional photographers on here, but people taking snapshots come out with better pictures sometimes
> 
> beauty of the digital camera



aye! you dont need a dogs bollocks DSLR to take a good photo


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 3, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> bit biffed



so!!!   


Graham_fucking_Norton jus caught me trying to take pictures through his front dooor!  

eta:::






			
				riot sky said:
			
		

> aye! you dont need a dogs bollocks DSLR to take a good photo




camera phone::








:


----------



## danski (Apr 3, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> aye! you dont need a dogs bollocks DSLR to take a good photo



 absofrigginglutely!

was gonna say but has been said above already, its all about the eye


----------



## bluestreak (Apr 3, 2006)

1. the end of the night - sovietpop, cos i love ATP and that pick sums up some good times for me.

2. DUN DUN DUUHHHHHHHHH - kage, cos i love those wonky angles.

3. Entry 1 - Snadge, such a great pic.


----------



## kakuma (Apr 3, 2006)

mind you, snadge usually takes my favourite shots, and he/she blatantly has a dogs bollocks camera


----------



## aurora green (Apr 3, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> mind you, snadge usually takes my favourite shots, and he/she blatantly has a dogs bollocks camera


----------



## dozzer (Apr 3, 2006)

Can I just point out that had I seen all the bigger pics instead of just looking at the thumbnails I would def have had "entry 1" from Snadge in my top three. Just cos it was dark it didn't really catch my eye.


----------



## snadge (Apr 3, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> mind you, snadge usually takes my favourite shots, and he/she blatantly has a dogs bollocks camera



cheers


----------



## snadge (Apr 3, 2006)

dozzer said:
			
		

> Can I just point out that had I seen all the bigger pics instead of just looking at the thumbnails I would def have had "entry 1" from Snadge in my top three. Just cos it was dark it didn't really catch my eye.



oh well, never mind


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 3, 2006)

snadge said:
			
		

> cheers



FIX!!!!


----------



## Portia (Apr 3, 2006)

my votes:

1. second - paolo999
2. mesh - mauvais mangue
3. girl- mauvais mangue.

oo thats 2 for the same person i know but i don't know them or anyting. i don't know anyone


----------



## lighterthief (Apr 3, 2006)

Hard to choose, but:

1)   Bollards - robster970

2)   Cabin - what

3)   the watch - danski


----------



## Firky (Apr 3, 2006)

whos counting the votes btw? i cant addup for shit


----------



## mauvais (Apr 3, 2006)

I'll do it, or as much as there is before I go to bed.


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 3, 2006)

I nearly voted for these yesterday but didn't

here are my yesterday thoughts

1. my son at Butlins - aurora green

2. Night Life Cancelled - Hocus Eye

3. the watch - danski



Edit.....Am I too late?


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 3, 2006)

lizzieloo said:
			
		

> Edit.....Am I too late?



Nope. 

1.my son at Butlins - aurora green 

2.old skool - ninjaboy 

3.entry 2 - lighterthief 

twice as many, or slightly more, were of equal standing but these were the one's that turned me on.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 3, 2006)

1 The wheel - Garf

2 Boom - Riot sky

3 north circular - Garf

These three really grabbed my attention


----------



## Robster970 (Apr 3, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> whos counting the votes btw? i cant addup for shit



Me - I said I would before I went away - am doing it now.

BTW, I'm back.


----------



## Crabalocker (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm well chuffed I got some votes, always a pleasure to please someone elses eyes. Suprised 'night light' was the one that got votes, I thought my other 2 entries would be more liked and they got none! Just goes to show you can NEVER second guess an audiance. 
Loved the differing approaches to the subject, looking through previous comps the same is very true. We all see the world so differently and it shows in our pics, I love that.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 3, 2006)

this is what i have added up so far (post 299) it's in excel looks like danski is winning with 21 votes for the watch.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 4, 2006)

Congrats danski - is a great photo 

Nice one to robster970/riot sky for the thumbs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and garf for the stats.


----------



## Robster970 (Apr 4, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> this is what i have added up so far (post 299) it's in excel looks like danski is winning with 21 votes for the watch.



oh man, I wish I'd have seen this earlier. I rushed back from the airport and have been doing this for the last hour or so.........I said at beginning of month that I'd do adding up as well as thumbs.

Congrats Danski - it's a belter and a well deserved winner


----------



## aurora green (Apr 4, 2006)

Yeah, well done Danski! I love that shot.


----------



## danski (Apr 4, 2006)

wow! cant believe it! 
i did log in earlier an started to post, but useless solicitors and mortgage lenders have occupied me for the last few hours and have sadly taken some of the shine off now but still, im really surprised 
once the voting started i was really chuffed like last month to get a few votes but never thought id win...some really good entries
thanks


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 4, 2006)

wich one of Danski ?

In the future of photo competition can a link to the winning image be put in the 1st post under the Thumnail url. 
each month I think this easy to see winning Image  
===========


> 12-03-2006, 01:30 PM
> ^


 good stuff did make me lol  Night wach man


----------



## aurora green (Apr 4, 2006)

Danskis' winning shot!


----------



## Groucho (Apr 4, 2006)

I was just about to vote for that one...


----------



## snadge (Apr 4, 2006)

well done danski, great picture.


----------



## craigxcraig (Apr 4, 2006)

Congrats Danski - good work!


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Apr 4, 2006)

well done Danski - great subject matter - as others have said I found the reflection distracting - but a worthy and popular winner looking at the votes


----------



## danski (Apr 4, 2006)

thank you all very much
now, as far as i see, the protocol is that i choose a new topic and sort out the thumbs and stuff, but the trouble is that im going away for 5 weeks and wont be back til the end of may and cant be sure of a consistent internet connection, so would it seem appropriate to bestow this honour onto second place?
i hope that doesnt sound ungrateful, but i wouldnt want to take the job on and be unable to fulfill my duty and jepordise the smooth running of next months comp


----------



## hiccup (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm sure if you choose a topic, and start a thread, others will happily sort out the thumbnails.


----------



## danski (Apr 4, 2006)

yeah?
i wasnt sure if that wouldve been acceptable as it seems like doing the fun bit without the work that goes with it...want to pull my weight like
maybe see what the general consensus is


----------



## mauvais (Apr 4, 2006)

I'll host them again if people liked the format.


----------



## Derian (Apr 4, 2006)

Congrats danski - well deserved


----------



## hiccup (Apr 4, 2006)

danski said:
			
		

> yeah?
> i wasnt sure if that wouldve been acceptable as it seems like doing the fun bit without the work that goes with it...want to pull my weight like
> maybe see what the general consensus is



The winner doing the thumbnails thing has only really started over the last couple of months. Shouldn't be a problem. I don't mind doing them


----------



## wiskey (Apr 4, 2006)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> wich one of Danski ?
> 
> In the future of photo competition can a link to the winning image be put in the 1st post under the Thumnail url.
> 
> each month I think this easy to see winning Image



excellent idea 

well done danski

who came second and thrid btw?


----------



## hiccup (Apr 4, 2006)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> I'll host them again if people liked the format.



Yeah, I thought it was fine. Worked well.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 4, 2006)

danski said:
			
		

> yeah?
> i wasnt sure if that wouldve been acceptable as it seems like doing the fun bit without the work that goes with it...want to pull my weight like
> maybe see what the general consensus is


so long as you choose a decent topic not my mums new hat or soem such rubbish then i see no issue it's only recently that winners have had to do the thumbnails anyways....

you won, fair and square like so ou should be up there regardless of what you are doing afterward, though of course you loose half a million votes instantly if you don't vote in the next photo comp   and hiccup comes round to saw off your legs with a blunt nikon!!


----------



## Robster970 (Apr 4, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Yeah, I thought it was fine. Worked well.



dead easy to use to.....


----------



## danski (Apr 4, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> so long as you choose a decent topic not my mums new hat or soem such rubbish then i see no issue it's only recently that winners have had to do the thumbnails anyways....
> 
> you won, fair and square like so ou should be up there regardless of what you are doing afterward, though of course you loose half a million votes instantly if you don't vote in the next photo comp  and hiccup comes round to saw off your legs with a blunt nikon!!



   

glad thats ok then just that as i dont know anyone here i dont wanna give the wrong impression
anyway, ill go away and think something up.....watch this space
thanks again


----------



## Robster970 (Apr 4, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> it's only recently that winners have had to do the thumbnails anyways....



that's been more out of choice than anything specific, same goes for the adding up. think it came about to give hiccup a break from it all.


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 4, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Yeah, I thought it was fine. Worked well.



I thought  it was a bit gurly!


----------



## Crabalocker (Apr 4, 2006)

Well done Danski, a deserved winner. Btw, I actually like the reflections


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 4, 2006)

Can we have a full list of votes like last month?

I don't have excel


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Apr 5, 2006)

lizzieloo said:
			
		

> Can we have a full list of votes like last month?
> 
> I don't have excel



You don't need Excel.  If you download OpenOffice which is free.  You can use OpenOffice Calc which will display it perfectly.  Just download the file and then fire up Openoffice Calc and finally open the file inside Openoffice Calc.  

Don't  try to use the Windows 'Open This File' With menu because it won't recognise it as valid.

Hocus


----------



## Firky (Apr 5, 2006)

lizzieloo said:
			
		

> Can we have a full list of votes like last month?
> 
> I don't have excel



Top five:

1] danski - winner
2] riot sky - boom
3] crabalocker - night light
4] danski - tron
5] garf - wheel


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 6, 2006)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> You don't need Excel.  If you download OpenOffice which is free.  You can use OpenOffice Calc which will display it perfectly.  Just download the file and then fire up Openoffice Calc and finally open the file inside Openoffice Calc.
> 
> Don't  try to use the Windows 'Open This File' With menu because it won't recognise it as valid.
> 
> Hocus



Tanking you


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 6, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> Top five:
> 
> 1] danski - winner
> 2] riot sky - boom
> ...



and you


----------



## The Pious Pawn (Apr 8, 2006)

who won this month ??


----------



## mauvais (Apr 8, 2006)

Well, it's in the post above yours...


----------



## The Pious Pawn (Apr 8, 2006)

cheers


----------

